

Offer HN: I will work for free in SF/NYC/Remote this coming week - verysadpanda

I’m rebuilding my life and trying to shake things up by working with new people and products. I’m available next week, monday thru friday to work on whatever projects you need help with.<p>- I’m not a developer, I’m a marketing product manager.<p>- Have 7+ years experience marketing b2b, b2c, some b2d<p>- Touched pretty much everything in marketing land. Some have called me a growth hacker or full stack marketer. I&#x27;ve odne strategy, product launches, content marketing, sem, seo, newsletters, marketing audits, ad networks, optimization, analytics, a&#x2F;b testing, growth, communications, pr, branding, voice&#x2F;tone, etc).<p>- Pm for both web and mobile applications<p>- Want to work with product lovers and interesting people<p>- No catch 22’s.  Just me working hard on your project as I transition to my next thing<p>Please email me some quick details about your project and what you need help with. If I can help out, I will =)
======
wongwf82
Sent you a note too, check out the email from Sydney. :)

------
lalwanivikas
Have sent you a note :)

